# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Jeta është e shkurtër kurse vdekja e sigurt.

## ruhit

Kenaqeni te sotmes pasi e nesermja mundet te mos vjen kur.....

----------


## Nuska

Shume e drejte qe "kenaqeni te sotmen " me sa mundesi te keni, se e nesermja nuk eshte e sigurt...Por...kur te kenaqeni, mos i beni keq njeriu!

----------


## ermal80

mund te shprehesh cik me qarte? :shkelje syri:

----------


## ruhit

po ashtu eshte jetoje diten e sotme.........

----------


## ruhit

I don't know you,i happy for you.

----------


## ruhit

po ashtu eshte jetoje diten e sotme.........


 Ok, i am so appy

----------


## Mina

Jeta eshte sa e shkurter aq edhe e gjate! Kjo varet nga koncepti qe ke per jeten!

----------


## ruhit

Sa e ka jeta sa qe edhe vet ju nuk e dini

----------


## Failed Rapper

kot nuk e ka thene Horaci Carpe diem te fashme. jeta duhet marre ashtu si te vjen dhe nuk eshte se duhet te jetosh vetem te tashmen por sikur te besh nje plan te vockel per te ardhmen nuk do te ishte dhe kaq keq......

----------


## malli

fjale me vend kjo qe the (ruhit) , prandaj provoj ta shijoj jeten aq sa te kem mundesine

----------


## ruhit

Me be plan per te nesermen apo mbasnesermen eshte mir por nuk dihet a mundet ta arish te nesermen.......

Prova ta shijojsh jeten(malli) se jeta eshte e bukur shum....

----------


## vana

Jeta eshte e bukur, eshte e papritur, vetem ne jet nuk ke autokrontoll, se z'dihet, dhe shprehja eshte e vertete: Jeto sot se neser eshte nje dite e re!!!

----------


## ruhit

Po mir e ke then por si do ta jetosh diten e sotme se e nesermja mund te mos vjen.............

----------


## hope31

Edhe une jam dakort qe duhet jetuar e sotmja se e nesermja nuk i dihet.
Eshte edhe dicka tjeter:duke u shqetesuar sot per te nesermen njeriu nuk jeton asnjeren,as sotmen e ndoshta as te nesermen.

Pra gezimin e sotem mos e ler per neser.

Por mos e harro te nesermen gjithashtu,mendo pak per te se siguron vazhdimesine...

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## Puhiza

Jeta eshte aq e shkurter sa nuk mund te quhet as e shkurter. 

Keshtu thote nje nga theniet e francezeve dhe ne fakt kane te drejte. Pak para nje ore, isha te Princ Park, nje lokal i lezetshem ne Tirane qe eshte ne mes te natyres dhe po shijoja bashke me nje mikun tim perendimin e diellit dhe vdekjen e rrezeve te fundit te tij neper hijet vdekmetare te pemeve pa jete. Ne kete muzg te pazakonte m'u shtua deshira per te kapur sa me shume drite dhe per te jetuar sa me gjate. Per nje cast m'u duk se jeta eshte aq e shkurter sa nje vale qe perplaset ne breg. Jeta ime m'u shfaq me formen e hijshme te eres qe shkon dhe pushton me mijra horizonte, te asaj eres se lire qe nuk ka as atdhe as vdekje. Duke e personifikuar jeten time me eren, pashe se nuk isha vetem dhe se me miliona erera te tjera fryjne ne ate qe ne e quajme jete. 

Per jeten, eshte e kote te filozofosh apo te mundohesh t'i nxjerresh ndonje kuptim. Eshte aq e shkurter sa dhe keto ide duken te teperta. E rendesishme eshte te jetohet cdo dite sikur te ishte dita e fundit qe do na kish ngelur.

----------


## ruhit

Mir ke then (hope31) te lumt qe i perputhesh temes.

Puhiza eshte e veertet por keto ide qe jepni ju per kete tem nuk jan te kota apo te teperta.....
Duhet me dhen sa ma shum mendime...........

----------


## hope31

Flm Ruhit per mendimin tend.

E sotmja eshte po sa e rendesishme sa dhe e nesermja.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## Puhiza

Ufffff

Jo kaq shume klishe......jane shume te vjetra klishete...

----------


## Stentori

Jeta eshte nje kaptin romani i cili ka disa kaptina,ndersa vdekja eshte fillimi i romanit

----------


## Puhiza

Atehere Stentor, sipas teje, ne vdesim njehere pastaj lindim prape?!

----------

